
51 profitable solo founders - kjksf
https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/wjRD/solo-founders-with-profitable-businesses-collected-stories.html
======
kjksf
A common wisdom on HN is that being a solo founder is bad.

At the same time, many people here (and in other communities) have been
successful solo founders and shared their stories.

I've collected them in one place, for inspiration.

